# MK3 jetta rear seat delete?



## silkworm09 (Feb 19, 2010)

*MK3 jetta rear seat delete? 4 door roll cage?*

me and my dad are building up his 98 GLX and deleteing the rear seats:laugh: 

post some pictures of your rear seat delete in a mk3 4 door, prefer a jetta

something clean "show worthy"


anyway someone could make a safe 4 door roll cage?


----------



## GTI71806 (Jun 26, 2008)

silkworm09 said:


> me and my dad are building up his 98 GLX and deleteing the rear seats:laugh:
> 
> post some pictures of your rear seat delete in a mk3 4 door, prefer a jetta
> 
> something clean "show worthy"


i want to see this too.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

doin this as well with a cage would like to see different floor ideas. did some searchin just wonderin if theres more out there.

anything works :thumbup:


----------

